# How bizarre/ironic? wtf



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Two threads locked in 8/9 pages.

You could see it coming though,just look at the topics...

Dogs having fun in snow,
and 
Please be polite .

LOL


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bubb said:


>


This is killin' me! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

crazy


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So a nice thread about dogs turned into idiocy. Great. Why not just delete the offending posts, and perhaps ban those who posted them from the thread, and let the rest of us continue the discussion about our four legged friends?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> So a nice thread about dogs turned into idiocy. Great. Why not just delete the offending posts, and perhaps ban those who posted them from the thread, and let the rest of us continue the discussion about our four legged friends?


I'd like to know exactly what the offending posts were, seemed pretty tame


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Geez now I’m curious about what was said, LOL.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What exactly is going on around here?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I took a quick look and the last few posts were about shooting dogs....


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

February blahs?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well someone needs to tell grandpa to talk less but shutting down every topic he has an input on can only go on for so long


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Why did the dog thread get locked?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Geez now I’m curious about what was said, LOL.


It's there to read - I just did. Based on what I saw I didn't think it needed locking - just a quick talking to a guy or two. A bit tasteless is all.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Wasn't me. Although I'd have been tempted to delete a couple of posts.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Are dogs offensive now?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Censoring free speech is important to stop the people from taking over the govt.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If you think there’s such a thing as free speech on a privately owned forum you’re sorely mistaken. There’s only as much free speech as they choose to give you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Are dogs offensive now?


Much less so than most people.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I noticed both threads were locked after a someone questioned a usual windy forumite. I'm guessing it's a squeaky wheel situation, he don't like it and complains, thread gets locked. Maybe his skin isn't as thick as he claims?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

No no. No burning, we have to welcome folks and encourage content. This place would grind to a halt otherwise


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Wasn't me. Although I'd have been tempted to delete a couple of posts.


Go for it Dave. 


butterknucket said:


> Are dogs offensive now?


You calling someone a dog BK?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Go for it Dave.
> 
> You calling someone a dog BK?


Nothing wrong on your end EG as far as I'm concerned .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Bubb said:


> Nothing wrong on your end EG as far as I'm concerned .


Thank you Bubb. Got no problem with DaveT and butterknucket either. They's good folks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I haven't been following the thread at all and didn't see any reports about it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

CENSORED


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Go for it Dave.
> 
> You calling someone a dog BK?


Nothing of the sort.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The annoying thing is that nobody ever really answered my original question.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sorry


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> The annoying thing is that nobody ever really answered my original question.


42


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Blue


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

No, red .. aieeee


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Probability factor of 1 to 1 achieved. We have normality.
Anything you still cannot deal with is therefore your own problem.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Douglas Adams.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

aboard "the heart of gold"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

And what was the question? (simplified)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The annoying thing is that nobody ever really answered my original question.


Which question is that?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Why dogs love the snow so much.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Why dogs love the snow so much.


Ah I see.

Different thread.

I thought maybe I had inadvertently put you on the ignore list, LOL.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Why dogs love the snow so much.


I wonder if part of it is just being outside and the fact that during winter months a lot of dogs are in the house more than in the warmer days.
They're maybe making the most of playtime.
The dogs I've had in my life would rather be outside unless they were freezing to death.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Why dogs love the snow so much.


Dogs are all cokeheads.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> Different thread.
> 
> I thought maybe I had inadvertently put you on the ignore list, LOL.


I was under the impression that the oblique reference to a locked thread that started this one was in reference to my thread about dogs and snow, that went cute for a little bit then went off the rails.

My original query was not rhtetorical. I think it's an interesting phenomenon that either warrants refutation with evidence, or some sort of plausible explanation if true.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like there's some interesting theories.

Why Do Dogs Love Snow?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bubb said:


> I wonder if part of it is just being outside and the fact that during winter months a lot of dogs are in the house more than in the warmer days.
> They're maybe making the most of playtime.
> The dogs I've had in my life would rather be outside unless they were freezing to death.


Possible. The dogs I see daily all have to walk for a distance to get their "outside time" in the schoolyard. Maybe the enthusiasm they show is because the icy conditions on the way to the schoolyard make it hard to switch gears and they don't get to really get their gallop on until they hit the snow in the schoolyard, where the footing is somewhat easier. Maybe.

Not that it's easy to spot the "extra enthusiasm". Even in summer, there are dogs whose passion for chasing stuff at top speed and bringing it back, well after the owner has passed the shoulder-pain threshold, just goes on and on and on. Do those same dogs show even more enthusiasm in the winter? Hard to assess.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Looks like there's some interesting theories.
> 
> Why Do Dogs Love Snow?


Outstanding! Many thanks for tracking that down. It appears I'm not the only person who has pondered this question. The answer touched on by those consulted in the article seems to be novelty. I guess the implication is that dogs in places where snow is uncommon or only lasts a short while would likely find it absolutely thrilling, while dogs in places where it lingers would show a marked dropoff in zeal as winter drags on.

The article is probably about as authoritative as we're likely to get here. If anyone wants to lock this down, I'm okay with that.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

look at it like having the same meal , day after day ( stuck inside the house)
same smells over and over

go outside and there's a buffet of new smells no matter which way you turn .
(also why dogs stick their noses out the car window )

live life to the fullest ! stop and SMELL the roses (and the snow, the trees, fire hydrants, leaves, etc)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I guess the implication is that dogs in places where snow is uncommon or only lasts a short while would likely find it absolutely thrilling, while dogs in places where it lingers would show a marked dropoff in zeal as winter drags on.


Just like children


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I would assume there are a lot of breeds of dogs who originally lived outdoors in cold environments as well. So it could be still instinct as well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I would assume there are a lot of breeds of dogs who originally lived outdoors in cold environments as well. So it could be still instinct as well.


Possibly. There is also the genetic predisposition towards "thrill in movement" - a genetic predisposition I''m not predisposed to myself. One of the people cited in the Scientific American article notes that husky sled dogs, that spend much of their time in arctic climes are not especially thrilled by snow. Of course, one would be justified in wondering how they could be sled dogs if they didn't get a thrill running in/on snow. Happily, dogs in groups tend to egg each other on. The same is somewhat true of horses in a racing situation. The thrill is in running with the pack....and maybe leading it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think it has something to do with the fact that they don't sweat. And dogs are not big fans of heat. To cool down they have to pant. In the winter they will never feel overheated. And free snow cones everywhere man! Come on!

During the summer my Shepherd/husky mix would prefer to sleep in the basement on the cold concrete floor than anywhere else.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Possibly. There is also the genetic predisposition towards "thrill in movement" - a genetic predisposition I''m not predisposed to myself. One of the people cited in the Scientific American article notes that husky sled dogs, that spend much of their time in arctic climes are not especially thrilled by snow. Of course, one would be justified in wondering how they could be sled dogs if they didn't get a thrill running in/on snow. Happily, dogs in groups tend to egg each other on. The same is somewhat true of horses in a racing situation. The thrill is in running with the pack....and maybe leading it.


Weird, I have a friend who lived up north training sled teams, and she always said those dogs pretty much live to sled and that it's when they were happiest.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't doubt that one second. The question is what gets them pumped: running in the snow, or simply running with the other dogs?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I don't doubt that one second. The question is what gets them pumped: running in the snow, or simply running with the other dogs?


She had some of the retired dogs, and all I can tell you is that they loved snow. My friend has 2 huskies and they love the snow. I can only go by anecdotal evidence really. But I am pretty sure some breeds do love the snow.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Are dogs offensive now?


Only when the handler does not bag out the dung in parks and walking trails.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mhammer said:


> The question is what gets them pumped: running in the snow, or simply running with the other dogs?


I think a big part of that comes from genetics as has been mentioned. We owned a Corgi for 17 years and the working class dogs tend to get super hyped my work. Or movement like you've mentioned. My Mom has a Cardigan and she drags wood from the side of the house and piles it in front of the door to "keep busy" in the summer. That's another breed that really loves the snow. And taunting birds and mousing. Good farm dogs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Possible. The dogs I see daily all have to walk for a distance to get their "outside time" in the schoolyard. Maybe the enthusiasm they show is because the icy conditions on the way to the schoolyard make it hard to switch gears and they don't get to really get their gallop on until they hit the snow in the schoolyard, where the footing is somewhat easier. Maybe.
> 
> Not that it's easy to spot the "extra enthusiasm". Even in summer, there are dogs whose passion for chasing stuff at top speed and bringing it back, well after the owner has passed the shoulder-pain threshold, just goes on and on and on. Do those same dogs show even more enthusiasm in the winter? Hard to assess.


One wonders how much outside time these dogs get in a day. A lot of "city" dogs might only get 1 or 2 hrs a day outside and maybe only one or two times a week at the park. That could have something to do with it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Possibly. There is also the genetic predisposition towards "thrill in movement" - a genetic predisposition I''m not predisposed to myself. One of the people cited in the Scientific American article notes that husky sled dogs, that spend much of their time in arctic climes are not especially thrilled by snow. Of course, one would be justified in wondering how they could be sled dogs if they didn't get a thrill running in/on snow. Happily, dogs in groups tend to egg each other on. The same is somewhat true of horses in a racing situation. The thrill is in running with the pack....and maybe leading it.


Horses will chase each other but racing horses of all sorts have been taught to run at a certain pace....sulky racers trot, if they gallop they usually get disqualified. Race horses have jockeys who regulate the speed. Horses also like to play tag. And horses are herd animals. Dogs are pack animals, like wolves and have a pecking order. They follow the leader and don't "egg" each other on. If it's a group of strange dogs they are setting up the pecking order. Watch a documentary of wolves or wild dogs hunting and you'll see certain dogs doing the chasing and then drop back and let others do the chasing. Some dogs will try to circle around the prey to slow it down. Sled dogs will run with or without snow but they too have someone who controls them. If they're not hunting or just chasing something dogs will play for a while and that's about it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> Weird, I have a friend who lived up north training sled teams, and she always said those dogs pretty much live to sled and that it's when they were happiest.


A friend of my younger brothers raised and sometimes raced sled dogs and the time they were the happiest was when they were running free, no sled, no being tied up. They're taught to pull the sled and if the driver falls off they won't stop because there's no one to stop them.


----------

